# Pictures of new iPhone leaked...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone?skyline=true&s=i

What's new
• Front-facing video chat camera
• Improved regular back-camera (the lens is quite noticeably larger than the iPhone 3GS)
• Camera flash
• Micro-SIM instead of standard SIM (like the iPad)
• Improved display. It's unclear if it's the 960x640 display thrown around before-it certainly looks like it, with the "Connect to iTunes" screen displaying much higher resolution than on a 3GS.
• What looks to be a secondary mic for noise cancellation, at the top, next to the headphone jack
• Split buttons for volume
• Power, mute, and volume buttons are all metallic

What's changed
• The back is entirely flat, made of either glass (more likely) or ceramic or shiny plastic in order for the cell signal to poke through. Tapping on the back makes a more hollow and higher pitched sound compared to tapping on the glass on the front/screen, but that could just be the orientation of components inside making for a different sound
• An aluminum border going completely around the outside
• Slightly smaller screen than the 3GS (but seemingly higher resolution)
• Everything is more squared off
• 3 grams heavier
• 16% Larger battery
• Internals components are shrunken, miniaturized and reduced to make room for the larger battery


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe that means the older versions will drop in price?
deb


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> Hmmm, maybe that means the older versions will drop in price?
> deb


Most likely it will be:

3G 8GB: Discontinued
3GS 16GB: $99
3GS 32GB: Discontinued
4/HD 32GB: $199
4/HD 64GB: $299


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Geko, not to sound stupid, but what are the prices now?  
deb


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I've had issues with my current phone for a while now so I'll go ahead and upgrade in may like I had planned.I'm assuming that os 4 will work with 3gs is that correct?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, OS 4 will work with the 3GS. Alas, it will not work with the 3G. I can't upgrade 'til October, so hopefully the new model will be available around then.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yes, OS 4 will work with the 3GS. Alas, it will not work with the 3G. I can't upgrade 'til October, so hopefully the new model will be available around then.


Most of the OS 4 will work with the 3G, just not the multi-tasking (and something else that's escaping me at the moment)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Most of the OS 4 will work with the 3G, just not the multi-tasking (and something else that's escaping me at the moment)


I remember the Engadget blogging of the press conference said 3GS only, but I see that is not so. This is from the Apple website:



> iPhone OS 4 will work with iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, and the second- and third-generation iPod touch this summer, and with iPad in the fall. Not all features are compatible with all devices. For example, multitasking is available only with iPhone 3GS and the third-generation iPod touch (32GB and 64GB models from late 2009).


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> Geko, not to sound stupid, but what are the prices now?


3G 8GB: $99
3GS 16GB: $199
3GS 32GB: $299



mistyd107 said:


> I've had issues with my current phone for a while now so I'll go ahead and upgrade in may like I had planned.I'm assuming that os 4 will work with 3gs is that correct?


Yes, it will work. I'm running it on my 3GS right now. It's a beta, so I unfortunately can't say it works WELL, but it does work. Hopefully they'll have most of the bugs (and there are a LOT) worked out by June 22.



pidgeon92 said:


> Yes, OS 4 will work with the 3GS. Alas, it will not work with the 3G. I can't upgrade 'til October, so hopefully the new model will be available around then.


As Luvmy4brats pointed out, OS4 will run on the 3G. There's no multitasking support, but pretty much everything else will be there. The new model will be announced on June 22nd, and will probably be available that Friday (which would be the 25th). It'll definitely be widely available by October.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just checked and 2 of our phone lines are eligible for upgrades in June...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been eligible for awhile and have been waiting for the new phone. 

What is odd from the article is, of course they could and did remote wipe the phone but they also have tracking ability so why didn't they track it and go get it back?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That's a pretty good leak!!

Usually it's a bogus prototype.  Good snooping Luv; well done.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohhhhh how I wish Sprint had the iPhone


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I've been eligible for awhile and have been waiting for the new phone.
> 
> What is odd from the article is, of course they could and did remote wipe the phone but they also have tracking ability so why didn't they track it and go get it back?


This article explains why they couldn't track it down.

http://gizmodo.com/5520729/why-apple-couldnt-get-the-lost-iphone-back


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I heard about this on Rush Limbaugh's program today.  I thought it strange that someone found it, recognized it for what it was and just happened to know who to send it to.  Smacks of an inside job or something quite fishy.  Here is a conspiracy theory I developed:  The man actually SOLD the technology to Gizmodo and then concocted the 'left it in a bar' story to cover his treason.  What do you think?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I personally think the whole "lost in a bar" thing was a deliberate act on Apple's part.  Nothing builds hype and excitement over a new product like a "forbidden" glimpse at something that is being kept very tightly under wraps (or, perhaps NOT being kept very tightly under wraps  ).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it was a genuine accident that it got out. Guy goes out for his Birthday party and has a few beers. Leaves phone at bar. Very plausible. The only question is WHY did he have that phone? He was probably doing some real world tests, which is why it was made to look like a 3GS If you read some of the other articles. It shows that leaks like this aren't part of how apple operates. Now that people have knowledge of what's to come, they're less likey to buy anything right now and wait for the new model to come out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Commentary on the issue at WTOP (local news radio station) yesterday was that the engineer is now looking for a new job. . . . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, I heard something similar to that this morning on my local news.
deb


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

seems the same


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Poor guy though!!!! That's going to be the worse birthday of his life, while he made I don't know how many people happy and excited  ! 
Funny, I decided a couple of weeks ago that I was finally going to go for an iPhone, but also decided at the same time to wait for June in case another model would come out (I figured it may really be worth waiting a couple of months), and I'm glad I made both those decisions  now


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like Gizmodo may be in hot water...

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/04/23/gizmodos-apple-iphone-prototype/


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I wonder how Steve Jobs would introduce this phone on June after this incident.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heard on Good Morning America this morning:

"Authoritories in Calfornia have seized the computers of the editor at Gizmodo, who has admitted paying $5K for the phone."
http://gizmodo.com/5524843/

Sounds to me like the guy sold the phone and invented the cover story. Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds to me like the guy sold the phone and invented the cover story. Just sayin'.


I'm not sure how you reached that conclusion--and I'm assuming that you're talking about Powell (Apple employee), rather than Chen (Gizmodo editor). Gizmodo has been up front from day one that they paid $5k for the device--they have had outstanding cash offers to anyone that can put a preproduction device in their hands for quite some time. Why is it more likely that a well-compensated Apple employee who has doubtless signed hundreds of NDAs and other legal contracts sold the phone (for a pittance, really, in comparison with the trouble he knows he'd be in), rather than some schmo who found it and had no skin in the game aside from a news site's outstanding offer?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Makes no sense at all that anyone trusted enough in the company to be testing a prototype would risk it all for a measly 5k.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geko29 said:


> I'm not sure how you reached that conclusion--and I'm assuming that you're talking about Powell (Apple employee),


Well I'm cynical; often people need quick cash and/or make stupid choices. But no one has to agree with me.  Carry on!

Betsy


----------

